# haha you silly skier :3



## Powhound97

I hate skiers for this reason, they are stuck up assholes who don't realize that snowboarders have way less maneuverability and have blind spots. 

I ate shit last time I was up and some bitch skiers woman went by laughing

They piss me off more than I could possibly explain!


----------



## conspiracy

yea, i have really good skier friends but a majority of em are retarded (like this one who decided to use his poles as an advantage to try and cut me off)


----------



## Donutz

Powhound97 said:


> I hate skiers for this reason, they are stuck up assholes who don't realize that snowboarders have way less maneuverability and have blind spots.


Don't know about the maneuverability comment, although I agree about the blind spot. I have way more control as a rider than I ever did as a skier. But, maybe I was just a crappy skier.


----------



## Powhound97

It's that their feet aren't attached to one board that in my opinion makes them more maneuverable. 

Just my opinion...


----------



## Donutz

Powhound97 said:


> It's that their feet aren't attached to one board that in my opinion makes them more maneuverable.


that was always my problem -- kept crossing the tips. That's kind of the ski version of an edge catch.
:dizzy:


----------



## MGD81

You know what I hate? people who hate based on what's on your feet. That's fucking retarded.


----------



## Powhound97

Yeah, my bro rented some ski's and they where so awful, the tips back to the bindings of both skis the edges had been separated from people crossing the tips. 


I think (and hope) he's gonna got back to a snowboard, he twisted his ankle first run :thumbdown: kinda made my day shitty 

#threadhighjack


----------



## MarshallV82

I've been skiing for years.. I never had issues with boarders when I skied.. nor do they with me. I made the change to snowboarding a few years back. I like it better, especially in the powder/park! (Not to mention it's a little easier on the f**ked up knees)

The major issue is tourists are skiers -- Snowboarding takes a few days to learn on the bunny hill, tourists want to see the majority of the mountain while ruining everyone else's runs. 
Don't bash Skiers, Bash Texans.. (Or Whoever your big tourist group is!)


----------



## Powhound97

Snowolf, you're right 
Some of the people that ski are pretty chill, super friendly, and some just the opposite!


I haven't been around enough skiers to form a solid opinion, but I can say from what I've experienced, most of the older skiers are stuck up assholes, that's just the ones I've encountered on the slopes, the ones that are inches away from running into you going 45mph
Like seriously? 
You people have a whole slope to use! 
Stay outta my bubble!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Skiier wipe outs are never graceful. They just look like flailing retards with gear and limbs going all over the place, at least borders tend to eat shit with a little bit more steeze.


----------



## Powhound97

Skier yard sales are way more funny if their ok
Best ones I've seen is when the skies start down the hill without the skier and they start chasing the ski, it seems to always be one ski...


----------



## chomps1211

IdahoFreshies said:


> Skiier wipe outs are never graceful. They just look like flailing retards with gear and limbs going all over the place, at least borders tend to eat shit with a little bit more steeze.





Powhound97 said:


> Skier yard sales are way more funny if their ok
> Best ones I've seen is when the skies start down the hill without the skier and they start chasing the ski, it seems to always be one ski...


Hahaha,.. Yup, always seems to be! (...but I can't help admiring that skier you see gettin' up on that remaining plank & finishing the run on it to go get that errant ski!!) :laugh: 

BTW, hopefully you can excuse yet another dumb ass NooB (& Old Fart) question but, "_Steeze_?" Is that boardspeak for "Style & Ease?"


----------



## chomps1211

The "Vet's" will correct me if I'm mistaken, but one thought about the skier/boarder conflict's seen from a NooB's perspective,..

I've noticed that it seems the experienced, "adept" skiers I see are heading down the blue & black runs with a lot of speed, but unlike the "once a season" skiers, they are flyin' & maneuvering down these runs within a fairly narrow corridor!

The "Tourist Skiers" seem to tend to use _ALL_ of any run they're on. Going slow to moderate, "Across" the fall line, from one side to the other & back!

Even going fairly slow as an inexperienced NooB on a snowboard, I can still manage to stick to a 15-20 ft lane of maneuvering. I know this difference in how we "Use" the runs, has resulted in plenty of close calls for me with skiers!

Whattaya think,.. any validity to this observation?


----------



## ig88

chomps1211 said:


> The "Vet's" will correct me if I'm mistaken, but one thought about the skier/boarder conflict's seen from a NooB's perspective,..
> 
> I've noticed that it seems the experienced, "adept" skiers I see are heading down the blue & black runs with a lot of speed, but unlike the "once a season" skiers, they are flyin' & maneuvering down these runs within a fairly narrow corridor! ......


I agree. The adept skiers are very fast, make very little friction noise on the snow too (way less than riders), and use very narrow S's to literally stream down groomed black diamonds. These skiers tend to use longer skis for the purpose of skiing very fast as well.


----------



## Bayoh

I think part of the problem of running into "gaper" skiers is anyone can go down the hill the first day using the trusty pizza wedge. They then take this trusty technique across any and all runs they come across. Many of which a beginner boarder wouldn't dare look at cause they're falling on their ass every other falling leaf. 

So you end up with a bunch of "tourist" skiers on trails they shouldn't be on who have no idea about basic etiquette and ruin everyone's day.

And ugh, I hate the boarders Snowolf pointed out who just point their nose downhill yet don't look like they're in control. So many times I've thought, "If there was anyone sitting just below that crest, out of their sight. They'd be dead right now...".


----------



## Bones

I ride with a fairly large group that's about 50/50 skiers and boarders. There's always some change in the group's composition trip to trip so I do get to ride with skiers who have never ridden with boarders. And we all know each other from other groups/sports so there isn't much of an elitist attitude (if there is then your name quietly disappears from the email list)

What I've noticed is that skiers have to be "taught" about boarders. Once things are explained, they all get it and relax. Simple things like how/why we choose where to strap in, where to stop/pause on a trail, that we have a blind spot. why some want an outside seat on the lift, why we don't "wait up", etc.

I've also found that quite a few skiers just have never thought about how a boarder has to think their way around the mountain. I'm not talking about picking a line, I'm talking about having to carry speed for upcoming flats, etc.


----------



## chomps1211

Thanks Snowolf!

I didn't purposely leave out the "Falling Leaf" snowboarder, it's just that I don't see _Too_ many of them doing it where I'm riding and even when I do, I can't recall seeing many of them using the _entire_ run from rope to rope, like a lot of the Skier's do! Plus, boarders doing that seem to be _mostly_ on the "really" easy green runs. Again, the tourist skiers I see are doing this on greens, blues & even the blacks! And it isn't just the "pizza wedge's" either!

Of course I'm not claiming that I don't have my own issues with occasional control or maneuvering & once in a while I've inadvertently gotten in the way of others,.. oddly enough, aside from the one "little pink toddler missile"! 
The only collisions I've experienced have been with other boarders.

...and now that you mention it, I believe those few have been with those of the "Bombing Knuckle dragger" variety! :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger

I've had some of these older dickhead type skiers purposely ski up my blindside and try to turn right in front of me to force an accident that would then be my fault.

Luckily I have the skill to deal with it(if barely), however as I get older and meaner, I just dont give a fuck.

Since becoming aware of it, it has not happened again, and I have made a decision to _*seriously*_ hurt the next guy who tries it, regardless of perceived "fault".

*I do have plenty of planker wanker friends who ski with style and ability and no BS attitude.


----------



## Donutz

Snowolf said:


> So speaking about funny shit we have seen skiers do, the very best and most comical yard sale I have ever witnessed occurred at Mt. Hood Meadows where I ride last year.


Best skier-based yard sale I ever saw was on a down-box. The skier was doing a 50-50 down the box, and his skis slipped off both sides, so he was straddling the box. Then one tip jammed somehow and he fell forward onto the box, losing both skis. Ended up doing a perfect skeleton down the rest of the box. He wasn't hurt, but I think I pulled a muscle from laughing!


----------



## conspiracy

MGD81 said:


> You know what I hate? people who hate based on what's on your feet. That's fucking retarded.


i dont hate skiers. if i did i wouldnt exactly be on my fliming crew cuz the cameraman and a few members are skiers. the ones i hate are the old guys who think they have the right of way over everyone no matter where they are, tourists who also think the same, and the morons who use their poles to speed up and cut you off.


----------



## conspiracy

haha i have another funny yardsale moment. we were filming and an inexpirienced skier went to hit a jump so we put the camera on him and he used his poles ON the jump and went into a frontflip with only enuf momentum to get himself upside down xD ik itwas bad when he used his poles i was just like, your screwed! it was wonderful


----------



## ShredLife

as snowboarders you all have a responsibility to be vocal any time you're near someone or passing them from behind on a trail - especially if they're the swishing back and forth type. 

a simple holler out of "on your left blue jacket" or "on your right t-shirt lookin' like a dress" from 25 ft or so behind someone makes a lot of difference and you won't have to slow down and play frogger to get around them.


----------



## conspiracy

hahaha good old south park. i yell pizza, french fry, pizza, french fry at really nooby skiers swerving all over the place xD


----------



## Bayoh

ShredLife said:


> as snowboarders you all have a responsibility to be vocal any time you're near someone or passing them from behind on a trail - especially if they're the swishing back and forth type.
> 
> a simple holler out of "on your left blue jacket" or "on your right t-shirt lookin' like a dress" from 25 ft or so behind someone makes a lot of difference and you won't have to slow down and play frogger to get around them.


I do this too and it helps a lot... but I've also caused quite a few boarders/skiers to crash as they tried to look back at me. :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211

ShredLife said:


> as snowboarders you all have a responsibility to be vocal any time you're near someone or passing them from behind on a trail - especially if they're the swishing back and forth type.
> 
> a simple holler out of "on your left blue jacket" or "on your right t-shirt lookin' like a dress" from 25 ft or so behind someone makes a lot of difference and you won't have to slow down and play frogger to get around them.


I've done that from day one,.. Doesn't always help. I think that has a lot to do with in-helmet audio! _(...that or plain ol' selfish dumbassedness!!!)_

I've always done this on the MTB trails too when I encounter hikers or on the rare occasion when I'm overtaking someone on a bike, works even worse there!! Then someone suggested a bell for the bike. Now when I give it a ring before going into a blind corner,.. 9 times out of 10 I round the curve & people are already on the side of the trail!!

Wunder if I can rig something to use the bell with the snowboard!! :laugh: :laugh: "Ding-ding" :laugh:


----------



## ThunderChunky

I had ridden with people that did this. I was gonna get a nice 360 off a drop off and her and her friend stop right in front of me. I shoulda just kept my mouth shut though. Caused a huge argument.....not pretty.


----------



## ig88

If someone from behind gives me a warning yell, I tend to freeze up and might end up in a bad crash myself. Cause during that moment I might wonder if I should look back, slow down, stop ...... or ease my turn or whatever. Maybe it's just me. Idk.


----------



## ShredLife

you might crash, but you won't be turning blindly into me at the very last possible second so you won't be crashing into me. 

by doing it from a good distance behind the gaper i always have time to move or stop short completely if i have to, and if i yell on your left and you start turning left directly into me i'll just check your ass. 

for cliffs and blind roll drop-offs i'll yell "DROPIIIIIING" as early into the entrance as possible if there is any reasonable chance someone could be cutting the fall line underneath. if i hear anyone down there i'll stop before or at the lip, still try and get a little pop off of it if i can, but obviously will pull it back and not hit it.


----------



## Argo

We all ride together. My son and I have a bunch or skier friends that we ride with daily. That being said.

The other day I Was coming off a black that converges with a blue and green trail... As usual the ski instructor had their kids lined up like ducks blocking the entire trail so I cut hard on my toe edge and stopped.... I was riding with a skier friend. Right as I stop about 3' short of the skiers some chick on skies comes out of the green going pretty fast straight at me. I'm down hill from her..... Fortunately my legs are preloaded and ready to spring back up and i have a hard toe edge hold when she runs into me. I pretty much did a football tackling drill on her and took her down so she wouldn't plow over me and into the kids. I'm also 280 lbs bone dry and nekkid.

Well when she starts collecting herself she starts blaming me for stopping and that's why she was running into me, it wasn't her fault, she thought. I fucking went off on this chick.... There were some yellow jackets behind her and saw the incident, one boarder and a skier. The skier started trying to tell me shit so I went off on her too. Then they laid into this chick who was still acting like she had no fault in any of it. She wasn't a small chick either, probably 170lbs..... 

The skier that was cruising with me said it all looked hilarious. I didn't move an inch and she looked like she hit a wall. If my back was to her I probably would have been hurt. 

I fucking hate newb skiers and snowboarders but we all had to start somewhere. I just they to steer clear of the green runs. When I am on them I just yell as I'm coming up on their sides, rears....


----------



## ShredLife

always err on the side of lowering your shoulder/self-preservation.


----------



## Deviant

ig88 said:


> If someone from behind gives me a warning yell, I tend to freeze up and might end up in a bad crash myself. Cause during that moment I might wonder if I should look back, slow down, stop ...... or ease my turn or whatever. Maybe it's just me. Idk.


Please don't look back. I know people don't realize they do it but when you look you turn. Just keep making the same turns, and let the person behind do the passing.


----------



## ig88

Deviant said:


> Please don't look back. I know people don't realize they do it but when you look you turn. Just keep making the same turns, and let the person behind do the passing.


Ok. I will do what I am in the midst of doing.


----------



## Donutz

Snowolf said:


> One thing that I have found that works pretty well when I want to take a different path and there are people riding and skiing near me is to point where I am headed like using a turn signal. I might be cruising down the run and want to take a side track but there is traffic to that side, a point in the direction I want to go almost always sends the message and seems to help a lot..


I ALWAYS use hand signals when going down Manning run hitting side hits, because I'm going from one side of the run to the other constantly.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze

I hate the people who get within an arms lenth of other skiers and snowboards. That is so stupid and dangerous. This is how people collide. There's a good chance the person who is getting buzzed has no clue the arms lenth buzzer is there. What if they do a butter trick or turn abruptly? It's usually faster people who do this. There's no reason to do this. Slow the fuck down if you can't get around someone right away. I stay away from everyone on the mountain.


----------



## freshy

chomps1211 said:


> The "Vet's" will correct me if I'm mistaken, but one thought about the skier/boarder conflict's seen from a NooB's perspective,..
> 
> I've noticed that it seems the experienced, "adept" skiers I see are heading down the blue & black runs with a lot of speed, but unlike the "once a season" skiers, they are flyin' & maneuvering down these runs within a fairly narrow corridor!
> 
> The "Tourist Skiers" seem to tend to use _ALL_ of any run they're on. Going slow to moderate, "Across" the fall line, from one side to the other & back!
> 
> Even going fairly slow as an inexperienced NooB on a snowboard, I can still manage to stick to a 15-20 ft lane of maneuvering. I know this difference in how we "Use" the runs, has resulted in plenty of close calls for me with skiers!
> 
> Whattaya think,.. any validity to this observation?


So true.
What gets my goat is skiiers on a cat track, when they carve they take up the whole track. It's like their body stays near the middle but their skis go to the limits of each side making it damn near impossible to pass without being overly aggressive. Snowboarders on the other hand seem to have their bodies move along with their boards when they carve so you can find a good time to pass. But on the other hand boarders and more erratic with their carves compared to the skiers predictable turns.


----------



## conspiracy

freshy said:


> So true.
> What gets my goat is skiiers on a cat track, when they carve they take up the whole track. It's like their body stays near the middle but their skis go to the limits of each side making it damn near impossible to pass without being overly aggressive. Snowboarders on the other hand seem to have their bodies move along with their boards when they carve so you can find a good time to pass. But on the other hand boarders and more erratic with their carves compared to the skiers predictable turns.


the worst is racers who think the entire run is their practice ground and they have priority so they cut EVERYONE off doing those quick turn drills


----------



## brucew.

Snowolf said:


> *Then we have the "mystery date" rider* with his back hand sticking straight out in front of the toe edge as if wrapped around his invisible girlfriend. You can spot this cat from a chairlift a mile away and you know instantly that this dude doesn't have a snowball`s chance in hell of being able to slow down or stop if anything or anyone gets in his path.


I think we need to officially change the name of this to "the T'eo"


----------



## Backcountry

brucew. said:


> I think we need to officially change the name of this to "the T'eo"


Aahahahahahahahahahaha :laugh:  :eusa_clap: :thumbsup:  :tongue4: :3tens: :bestpost: :wavetowel2: ccasion14:


----------



## bigorneau

freshy said:


> So true.
> What gets my goat is skiiers on a cat track, when they carve they take up the whole track. It's like their body stays near the middle but their skis go to the limits of each side making it damn near impossible to pass without being overly aggressive. Snowboarders on the other hand seem to have their bodies move along with their boards when they carve so you can find a good time to pass. But on the other hand boarders and more erratic with their carves compared to the skiers predictable turns.


True that! the bad skier on the cat track is a pain in the ass, you did everything you could to keep your speed on that warm sticky day and when you decide to pass they get you to brake and become that dude one footed pushing along. 

Honorable mention to the skier on the cat track with wannabee full race downhill stance, poles sticking out to the sides as high as they can go ready to poke anybody. (as if aerodynamism mattered at 4mph)


----------



## BoardWalk

Anyone ever have a skier plant a pole across your board when exiting the chair? The kind of plant that sticks in the snow and catches you at the knee... then they whine because you just bent their pole... what is that about?


----------



## Big Foot

freshy said:


> So true.
> What gets my goat is skiiers on a cat track, when they carve they take up the whole track. It's like their body stays near the middle but their skis go to the limits of each side making it damn near impossible to pass without being overly aggressive. Snowboarders on the other hand seem to have their bodies move along with their boards when they carve so you can find a good time to pass. But on the other hand boarders and more erratic with their carves compared to the skiers predictable turns.


Skiiers on cat tracks going slow annoy me to no end. Another phenomenon I have been noticing recently is skiier congregations at the top of hills just before the runs. The skiers just stand in the middle of the trail so you have to go all the way around them to get past. Any half decent snowboarder has the common courtesy to move off to the side to strap in, and then they get going. But these skiiers just stand there talking about what run to do next without giving a damn about anyone else trying to get past them to get down the hill.


----------



## snowklinger

Shred tip #422:

If you see a skier who is not looking around and just looking straight ahead as if they are alone on the mountain, ride next to them, close, and pass within inches.

*this tip only works if you are riding within your ability to dodge the idiot. All points are subtracted for a collision. Double points for obviously startling the fuckturd.


----------



## vknyvz

Powhound97 said:


> I hate skiers for this reason, they are stuck up assholes who don't realize that snowboarders have way less maneuverability and have blind spots.
> 
> I ate shit last time I was up and some bitch skiers woman went by laughing
> 
> They piss me off more than I could possibly explain!


i am right there with you man, skiers pissed me off too last week at hunter. it was incredibly crowded and skiers go VERY wide left and VERY right turns (especially when there are 10 in front of you), sometimes you are not sure which way you supposed to go coz they might get in front of you, now I know coming from behind I am supposed to watch this but it's irritating to slow down a lot and to be patient.

By the end of the day, I end up hitting up a guy then he hit his kid him and I didn't but kid fell, I felt terrible, stopped, strapped out from my bindings and helped to kid to get up, he was fine.

how can skiers be douche bags lol, skiing is much easier than boarding, they don't really have anything to be brag about , i was able to do black diamonds in my first week on a ski but never liked it haven't done it in years now


----------



## Donutz

Interestingly, I don't think the ones that are douches are particularly picking on snowboarders. Last weekend I saw two separate incidents where a skier buzzed another skier (one of them was preadolescent and a beginner, which made the other guy a MAJOR douche). I think that might just be their version of park.


----------



## Lamps

Snowolf said:


> I'm going to assume you meant to say SOME skiers. There are plenty of rad, chill, cool skiers ( excluding of course my Tele skier friends who are all a bunch of kooks.....:cheeky4and many skiers are also good snowboarders. There are also plenty of douchebag snowboarders. Now having said that, there is often some kernel of truth to stereotypes. I do think there still exists an element of elitism among older skiers but as these fuckers die off, that is slowly evaporating.


Yah, the symmetry in the kernel of truth about old elite skiers and I hate to admit it is that we seem to have a higher percentage of reckless riders on snowboards. I'm a diehard snowboarder but our rep is stained a bit by those semi-out of control riders bombing down blues.


----------



## Soggysnow

Snowolf said:


> I'm going to assume you meant to say SOME skiers. There are plenty of rad, chill, cool skiers ( excluding of course my Tele skier friends who are all a bunch of kooks.....:cheeky4and many skiers are also good snowboarders. There are also plenty of douchebag snowboarders. Now having said that, there is often some kernel of truth to stereotypes. I do think there still exists an element of elitism among older skiers but as these fuckers die off, that is slowly evaporating.
> 
> As for maneuverability and control, I don't see much of a difference. It really comes down to the skill of the skier or the rider. I really don't see one being better than the other, just different.


I wonder what these oldies are staying about the newschool freestyle groms that seem to think they can jump the lines and are crazy on the cat tracks riding out at the end of the day
" Bloody snowbo- oooh I mean skier? argh"

But yes I think skiers forget that we have a pretty big blind side. 
Actually I get pretty mad with instructors...as a snowboarder with a stereotype AND a blindside I feel we are taught to look around us all the time and be aware of other riders. 
Yet I see ski instructors take off with a snake of their class without looking, and taking up the whole run, blocking everyone else making irregular turns.
It really pisses me off that they are teaching bad habits regarding mountain safety to kids at a young age.

In addition...I see skiers look AFTER they change direction/cut across piste...not before all the time. What good will that do? Dumbass.


----------



## conspiracy

yea, i really ride only in the park mostly no inexpirienced riders out to kill ya there! just a couple days a go, a 10 year old came flying straight at me and last second i jump out the way. unluckily, the kid decided to go the same way:/. he then goes on to blame me and i walk away and he trying to hike after me and punch me. he didnt unbind though so it was pretty comical.


----------



## conspiracy

oh btw i was hiking because i was working on a rail. had to get more snow because they blew snow for us but it was ice :/


----------



## Bullboy145

Snowolf said:


> I'm going to assume you meant to say SOME skiers. There are plenty of rad, chill, cool skiers ( excluding of course my Tele skier friends who are all a bunch of kooks.....:cheeky4and many skiers are also good snowboarders. There are also plenty of douchebag snowboarders. Now having said that, there is often some kernel of truth to stereotypes. I do think there still exists an element of elitism among older skiers but as these fuckers die off, that is slowly evaporating.
> 
> As for maneuverability and control, I don't see much of a difference. It really comes down to the skill of the skier or the rider. I really don't see one being better than the other, just different.


Same, I've got two of the craziest mofo's on skis for friends, one thought snowboarding was easy. No long though, since he tried and ran into one of the lift pylons. There are some of the worst people on skis though, I remember this older fellow cut me off as I was starting down a black diamond one time, completely threw me off, resulting in a little quaking and/or surprise from me, and as a result, my edge caught, sending me flying. What's worse, I swear there was the red jacket of the Ski Patrol on his back. Yeah, the Ski Patrol has no respect for a little feller like I was at the time. Though I've met some friendly skiers as well, its the snowboarders who are really open and friendly. And trust me, you meet some real characters on snowboards:laugh:


----------



## trapper

Bullboy145 said:


> What's worse, I swear there was the red jacket of the Ski Patrol on his back. Yeah, the Ski Patrol has no respect for a little feller like I was at the time. Though I've met some friendly skiers as well...


For me it seems to be dependent upon the place I'm at. There's a place I go in Northern Michigan where most of the people are pretty nice regardless of their age and what's strapped on their feet. There's also another place I have gone quite a few times, not far from this other one, where I swear I have been deliberately sprayed by members of ski patrol, on skis of course, on SEVERAL occasions. It's probably not a coincidence that there seems to be a larger proportion of assholes in general at this other place, and the majority of them happen to be on skis.


----------



## Bullboy145

Here's a good one. So I'm in the terrain park, and I see this moron doing the splits over a box, jabbering like hell. Then another kid comes and plows into him, and guess what? BOTH ON SKIS. I chewed these two out for about a minute, one for standing on the end of a rail, the other for not looking.


----------



## conspiracy

they cant leave any place left without the spread of dumb-assness can they? haha usually its little kids riding over things and ruining ons/jumps. there is this 9 year old skier at my hill who can 7 though and hes the best mini shredder ever  he does a misty 5 too 0.0. little kids like that are AWSOME!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

MGD81 said:


> You know what I hate? people who hate based on what's on your feet. That's fucking retarded.


This. It's about the person on the equipment, not what they are riding. There are arrogant pricks on both. I've gotten into it with just as many punk boarders as skiers.


----------



## racer357

We are all punks to someone. It's all perspective.


----------



## Soggysnow

Soggysnow said:


> In addition...I see skiers look AFTER they change direction/cut across piste...not before all the time. What good will that do? Dumbass.



example A struck again yesterday when a middle age skier, skiing down to one side of the lift (right) and then suddenly switching and veering from far right of the piste to far left _*without looking*_ nearly causing myself and the other few pow chasers to go crashing into her and each other.

completely oblivious. I could have smacked her.


----------



## KansasNoob

Since I'm not very experienced, I try to pay attention and at least make a sensible run that people can get around me on. A couple times I've ridden lifts with a skier that would tell me how to ride, the one I remember was a guy telling me how to ride moguls because snowboarders "don't know how to and scrape off the snow". I just listened to him and nodded. Meanwhile, a skier below us was scraping tons of snow off of Alberta Face right below the chair. :icon_scratch:

I just try to have a good time, and not get in the way of anyone else doing the same. And those condemning skiers would change their tune if they saw how often (especially for a new rider) I help out skiers by bringing their "yard sales" back to them.


----------



## jdmccright

Stiff armed this 6 year old kid skier the other day cause he was coming into home plate at my legs. Was kinda funny cause he bounced back about two feet.


----------



## jdmccright

jdmccright said:


> Stiff armed this 6 year old kid skier the other day cause he was coming into home plate at my legs. Was kinda funny cause he bounced back about two feet.




In addition to this I watched a women try to pizza down a black run. While yes I'm on the east coast this was a nice pitch run and it ended with her rolling down the hill.

Also I would like to say the worst gaper we have around here is the " I once went to CO gaper". They stop every 3 feet and tell there friends how CO was great but this mountain is not half bad either and they expected complete sheets of ice to ski on...


----------



## vknyvz

Soggysnow said:


> example A struck again yesterday when a middle age skier, skiing down to one side of the lift (right) and then suddenly switching and veering from far right of the piste to far left _*without looking*_ nearly causing myself and the other few pow chasers to go crashing into her and each other.
> 
> completely oblivious. I could have smacked her.


this is pretty much my only complaint about skiiers, they are not cool skiing plus they act like they own the slope lol


----------



## onefutui2e

jdmccright said:


> Stiff armed this 6 year old kid skier the other day cause he was coming into home plate at my legs. Was kinda funny cause he bounced back about two feet.


sorry, but in this case, you're kind a douchebag. kids, in my opinion, should generally have right of way especially if they're as young as 6. if i'm bombing down a run and a kid is getting in my way i'd rather speed check or wipe out (safely) than crash into him/her, then giving a lecture about etiquette and taking on too difficult of a trail. of course, it's also on the parents to form what i like to call a "bubble" around their kid so people know to give a wide berth. so yeah, lacking any context aside from the information you gave, i'm going to say you're kind of a dick here, especially if you pushed him hard enough to send him flying.

re: skiers vs. snowboarders, as someone who does both, i've been on the receiving and giving end of all kinds of douchebaggery. it's something that'll never be fully resolved. i just hate it when a crash inadvertently happens and someone says, "FUCKING SKIER" or "FUCKING SNOWBOARDERS, I SWEAR!" as if me being on a either one facilitated the accident, and if i had JUST made the sensible decision to take up the other sport it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## charles_r_cox

Bayoh said:


> I do this too and it helps a lot... but I've also caused quite a few boarders/skiers to crash as they tried to look back at me. :laugh:


Same here...it sucks for them but I start laughing, unless they take me out in the process.


----------



## charles_r_cox

There are asshole skiers and snowboarders. 

I have more a problem with the fuckers who take a break on a run and don't get to the side of a run or infront/behind a barrier. I was at Keystone the weekend before last and wanted to kill people. For those of you not from CO, Keystone puts "Rest Area" barriers EVERYWHERE, and instead of getting behind them people just stop next to them so they are blocking traffic. When I see these guys I almost want to crash into them. 

Also, that parent w/kids or group who makes a wall on a run because they want to be side-by-side instead of staying in a line -you can choke on a dick.


----------



## Soggysnow

vknyvz said:


> this is pretty much my only complaint about skiiers, they are not cool skiing plus they act like they own the slope lol


It could be anyone, not just skiers. I just find skiers, at least the older ones are not very aware of what is happening around them. Then I see ski school teaching a class not teaching to look as they cut off people as they take off-never looking. I have been paying particular attention lately as to what the general behaviours of people on the slopes are.
That makes me mad. I really would like to get the instructors to be teaching to look around. 
I mean you dont cross the road without looking, why would you not look before taking off on a ski slope with people flying past?


----------



## vknyvz

Soggysnow said:


> It could be anyone, not just skiers. I just find skiers, at least the older ones are not very aware of what is happening around them. Then I see ski school teaching a class not teaching to look as they cut off people as they take off-never looking. I have been paying particular attention lately as to what the general behaviours of people on the slopes are.
> That makes me mad. I really would like to get the instructors to be teaching to look around.
> I mean you dont cross the road without looking, why would you not look before taking off on a ski slope with people flying past?


i will tell you why, coz the rule of thumb they teach is this; (same as driving) whoever coming from behind needs to be careful, period


----------



## Soggysnow

vknyvz said:


> i will tell you why, coz the rule of thumb they teach is this; (same as driving) whoever coming from behind needs to be careful, period


When you suddenly veer off in the opposite direction to what you were travelling that theory doesnt work too well. You look before changing lanes in car (blind spot) and you have right of way...same theory should apply on the hill. After all there are people riding faster than some people go on the roads.


----------



## neni

What I hate is to be cought behind children doing snow plow skiing in narrow traverses (not the children themselves, dont get me wrong!). Aaaaaah! I immediately get paralyzed by their unpredictable and very sudden turns. And cause I'd never ever want to risk to get too close to one of them, I just stay behind and wait for my chance. If my husband has to wait for me more than the usual seconds, he always asks: got stuck in the bunnyschool bottleneck, again?! 

Most skiers on our mountain ski very well, no prob at all to share the slopes with them. A problem are only the tourist skiers (as well as boarders!) who only ride one week a year and "want to make the most" of this one week = alkohol+speedy riding+showing each other, how brilliant thay are. At those peak season days we mostly stay away from the blacks cause they tend to gather there and it can get dangerous.


----------



## Deacon

I had a 10-12 year old skier follow his mother, crossing right in front of the lift chute tonight. Cleared him with about 6" between the flag and his ass. Nice example. Of course, we also have the boarders here that will sit on a ridge scoping the run, 5 or 6 across, completely blocking a trail.


----------



## OU812

It was my first time skiing so I wasn't really comfortable yet, but was doing well, when this happened. It wasn't a particularly busy day, there was a family in front of us on the lift. Mom, dad and son about 2 chairs ahead. Their little kid wiped out getting off the chairlift and just sat there in the middle of the off ramp. The dad didn't help to get him out of the way, just stood there looking at him as did the mother. We come up and about to dismount and the kid is right there in the middle of the off ramp all spread out. I had no place to go so I just barely slipped by him, wasn't the safest maneuver but best I could do, didn't even touch him. The dad then gives me a dirty look and shakes his head.

I wanted to say something back but didn't, just wasn't worth it. Anyways, the worst thing I hate is skiers gathering right at the bottom where you get off the chair. 4,5 or 6 of them chatting away giving you hardly any room to move. When you tell them something or give them a look they act all surprised and don't get what you're on about.


----------



## snowklinger

OU812 said:


> It was my first time skiing so I wasn't really comfortable yet, but was doing well, when this happened. It wasn't a particularly busy day, there was a family in front of us on the lift. Mom, dad and son about 2 chairs ahead. Their little kid wiped out getting off the chairlift and just sat there in the middle of the off ramp. The dad didn't help to get him out of the way, just stood there looking at him as did the mother. We come up and about to dismount and the kid is right there in the middle of the off ramp all spread out. I had no place to go so I just barely slipped by him, wasn't the safest maneuver but best I could do, didn't even touch him. The dad then gives me a dirty look and shakes his head.


thats why u push your friend into the kid


----------



## OU812

Yea, but he went the other way trying to avoid him as well. Its a fairly steep dismount so not much time or ability to maneuver.


----------

